
DocuSign's experience migrating from Angular to React - coldlestat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5K01MAi2Ek
======
coldlestat
Here are the slides if you can't watch the video:
[https://www.slideshare.net/inovia/docusigns-road-to-
react/](https://www.slideshare.net/inovia/docusigns-road-to-react/)

